# Aerial Photos of Brazilian Cities



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

*AERIAL View Of B R A Z I L I A N Cities*

I want to show an aerial view of some famous cities in my country.

The source is in *quotes*, it's free to you post more photos, then, thread will be most nice and interesting.

Boys and Girls....Let's Go! kay:

Cities:

01.









Brasília - Capital of Brazil

02.









New Photo (Jan 10) 










*São Paulo - Capital of the state of São Paulo*

12,000,000 inhabitants



jp_city said:


> Biggest City of Brazil


03.









04.Don't know São Paulo ?









New Photo (Jan 10) - Paulista Av.









*Ribeirão Preto - in the state of São Paulo*


TIGER-38 said:


> by lunardellifera!
> About 560.000 inhabitantes(2008-IBGE), Ribeirão Preto (Black Lake) is in São Paulo state.


05.











*Presidente Prudente - in the state of São Paulo*

230.000 inhabitants



Lucas Souza RF said:


> Capital of Western São Paulo, Presidente Prudente is considered the sixth best city in the state of São Paulo to live.
> Among 5,560 Brazilian cities, it occupies the 29th place for most promising cities to build a career ans has the biggest teaching hospital of South America


06. North Presidente Prudente









07. South (at right the Teaching Hospital and the University of Western São Paulo (Unoeste)










*Campinas - in the state of São Paulo*

1.000.000 ppl



odilson_sa said:


> *Where is the only Particle Accelerator in the southern hemisphere - THE "SÍNCRONTON"*


08.











*Natal - Capital of Rio Grande do Norte*

806,000 inhabitants



O Natalense said:


> Natal - Capital do Rio Grande do Norte


09.











*Cuiabá - Capital of Mato Grosso*

550,000 inhabitants

10.










*Salvador - Capital of Bahia*
11.









New Pic Jan/10








By Leonel Albuquerque FLICKR

*Recife - Pernambuco - Birthplace of Judaism in Brazil*


Fortal said:


> Northeast.


12.









New Pic Jan/10










*Curitiba - Capital of Paraná state, southern Brazil*


GUI Piraí do Sul-PR said:


> Curitiba is the capital of the state of Paraná, southern Brazil. Its population of 1,800,000 inhabitants.
> It is known internationally for its urban solutions, as ligeirinho, located in a renowned global cities such as New York, Los Angeles.
> Is the COLDEST Capital of Brazil.


13.









14.









Paraná is known as most green state of Brazil with planned cities.

*Londrina - in Paraná state*

600.000 ppl



Yuri S Andrade said:


> *LONDRINA* is a city in Paraná state, southern Brazil.
> The city was founded by the *British* in *1929* (incorporation/emancipation 1934),
> (_Londrina_ means "Londoner" in Portuguese).


15.








16.









*Maringá - Paraná*

360,000 inhabitants - very near Londrina.

17.








18.









*Cascavel - Capital of Western Paraná*



.Kr'st_fer. said:


> *Cascavel, oeste do Paraná.*
> _300.000 habitantes_


New pic - Cascavel Skyline 









19.








20.











*Belo Horizonte - Capital of Minas Gerais*

2,452,825 inhabitants



'rational crazy' said:


> Belo Horizonte is the Capital of Minas Gerais state


21.










*Porto Alegre - Capital of Rio Grande do Sul*

1,436,318 inhabitants



portoimagem said:


> Porto Alegre is the capital of Rio Grande do Sul state


22.

















By Leo Albuquerque



*Florianópolis - Capital of Santa Catarina *

408,161 inhabitants

23.









New pic - Downtown Florianopolis








By Alexandre de Castro




*Manaus - Capital of Amazonia*

1,738,000 inhabitants


24.




















*Vitória - Capital of Espírito Santo state*

300,000 inhabitants

25.









New Pic Jan/10








By Leonel Albuquerque

*Rio de Janeiro - Capital of Rio de Janeiro*

6,000,000 inhabitants

_A very nice music video from Rio!
showing cariocas and the marvelous city!_







:cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Amazing pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome aerial photos from those Brasilian cities


----------



## Tarsis Scherer (Aug 26, 2009)

*Awesome!!!!!*

*:banana::banana:My favorite is belo horizonte, but thsi pic show only the west of the city

and the video is wonderful and very cool , i love this music:banana::banana: !!!*


----------



## Nunez (Feb 11, 2005)

Manaus = Capital do AMAZONAS


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

LFellipe said:


> Recife


*This picture is really nice. So cosy island *


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

^^I guess the Recife`s skyline is better than aerial view, and Florianopolis is an island too, enjoy

Aerial view








By Moto`s Blog


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Good job :cheers:


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

amsincero1 said:


> Good job :cheers:


^^ Thanks everybody!!

*HEY, I'VE EDITED THE 1st POST WITH NEW PICS! (Skyline of Brasilia, Cascavel, São Paulo, Recife, Salvador, Vitória and Porto Alegre ,today: Jan 10)*

New City:* Belém - Metropolis of Amazonia*

1,460,000 inhabitants


















By Latino_Hunk


----------



## Tarsis Scherer (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ 1,460,000 inhabitats ??? i didn´t think it would be so huge :nuts:


:banana: Amazing Skylines !!!! :banana:



> Brasilia


nice pic at night ,do you have more ???



> Cascavel - Parana


^^ This city is so cold ...... last year made -4 º₢ in winter hno:










^^ Awesome skyline for 200,000 hab!!!



> Paulista avenue


And this pic of paulista avenue is perfect !!!! the best aerial pic ...... so many buildings and a large avenue.... love sampa!!!!!!


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*Belo Horizonte* is the capital city of Minas Gerais state, the second most populous of Brazil. The city has 2,5 million inhabitants and it's metropolitan area is the third biggest of the country, with more than *5 million inhabitants*.

It was the first planned city of Brazil



























Belo Horizonte's Central rail and metro station









Downtown and South zone









City's skyline









Belvedere, one of the city's richest districts



























Mineirão Stadium, wich will be completely renovated for the 2014 WC games


















Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoaereabrasil/


----------



## maths2 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Olá a todos
Estou começando hoje no SCC más ja venho acompanhando a algum tempo
Queria apenas a ajuda para que vcs possam me ensinar a criar um thread(nao sei escrever o nome certo) pois ainda nao sei como criar e tenho varias coisas para postar,agradeço a ajuda e parabens pelo forum,adorei as fotos de Brasília,vcs poderiam colcar fotos de Taguatinga e Aguas Claras.*


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

maths2 said:


> *Olá a todos
> Estou começando hoje no SCC más ja venho acompanhando a algum tempo
> Queria apenas a ajuda para que vcs possam me ensinar a criar um thread(nao sei escrever o nome certo) pois ainda nao sei como criar e tenho varias coisas para postar,agradeço a ajuda e parabens pelo forum,adorei as fotos de Brasília,vcs poderiam colcar fotos de Taguatinga e Aguas Claras.*


Oi, seja bem vindo! Clique no link http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632886 para saber como fazer threads e postar fotos.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

maths2 said:


> *Olá a todos
> Estou começando hoje no SCC más ja venho acompanhando a algum tempo
> Queria apenas a ajuda para que vcs possam me ensinar a criar um thread(nao sei escrever o nome certo) pois ainda nao sei como criar e tenho varias coisas para postar,agradeço a ajuda e parabens pelo forum,adorei as fotos de Brasília,vcs poderiam colcar fotos de Taguatinga e Aguas Claras.*


E não se esqueça de que vc postou seu comentário num thread internacional. Os comentários aqui devem ser sempre, logicamente, em ingles.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

JPBrazil said:


> *Belo Horizonte* is the capital city of Minas Gerais state, the second most populous of Brazil. The city has 2,5 million inhabitants and it's metropolitan area is the third biggest of the country, with more than *5 million inhabitants*.


Nice pics JP!!! Amazing! Thank you for sharing some aerial fom BH

Love Minas!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Tarsis Scherer said:


> ^^ 1,460,000 inhabitats ??? i didn´t think it would be so huge :nuts:


Yeap, Belém is very huge but very very far from the most populated states and developed, so, you got remember it's in amazonia and 1400000 is very much for that region!


> :banana: Amazing Skylines !!!! :banana:
> 
> And this pic of paulista avenue is perfect !!!! the best aerial pic ...... so many buildings and a large avenue.... love sampa!!!!!!


Paulista ave. is amazing, so I dont have more aerial pics at night
but as I said in open thread, if you have,post more aerial pics... present your city! 

I posted tha skyline to presents some cities.. hahaah


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Great job.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ Thank you Rudiero!
.
.
.
kay:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Rudiero said:


> Great job.


Yeah! Great thread. After 5 years in SSC, I'm still amazed by Brazilian cities! Aerial photos are spectacular! :eek2:


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ Hehe, thank you


----------

